# Is this a real PRS S2?



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

PRS S2 Standard guitar Made in USA all original 2016 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Beautiful PRS S2 Standard – a superb value USA built PRS finished in classic black satin. Condition is excellent with some finish wear as per the pics. The frets are in excellent condition with barely any wear, and there's no breaks or repairs. Missing back cover plate. Comes with original...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

looks like it to me, 6 years old and well used if the wear is any indication


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Choo5440 said:


> looks like it to me, 6 years old and well used if the wear is any indication


A part of me wonders if it was reliced from the factory.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pat James said:


> A part of me wonders if it was reliced from the factory.


It wasnt. Satin model - thats what happens with them.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

A part of me does hope this is a fake because that price is really good and I really want a reason not to buy it.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

You can look at satin funny and it will flake right off


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It isnt  haha


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Budda said:


> It isnt  haha


Yea I figured it wasn't. It's giving me Parker vibes with the all black look. I know it won't sit for too long at that price.

EDIT I misinterpreted that as it wasn't fake, when I believe what you were saying it isn't real.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

I found a picture on Reverb of a red one. As I look closer at the headstock... get weird vibes. One of these things is not like the others?


















The decal is a bit off. The dot for the i is Smith is way above the other one. It is also much duller compared to the other, and the writing has slight variations to the letters in the signature. The bottom loop inside the letter S is more rounded in the red one than the black one. The two "e's" in Reed are much more apparent in the red one, whereas the black one the e's are squished together.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Wow, I am surprised how many people are saying yes. It isn't real, so I guess the thread can be closed? Don't want to mislead anyone else into buying it.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Pat James said:


> Wow, I am surprised how many people are saying yes. It isn't real, so I guess the thread can be closed? Don't want to mislead anyone else into buying it.


People are saying it's real because... it's real? @Budda has a very well worn guitar from the same series. I owned a guitar from the same series. Here's the headstock from mine, which the decal looks _slightly _different than either of your examples. Evidently it happens.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Jaime said:


> People are saying it's real because... it's real? @Budda has a very well worn guitar from the same series. I owned a guitar from the same series. Here's the headstock from mine, which the decal looks _slightly _different than either of your examples. Evidently it happens.
> 
> View attachment 444591



Take a closer look at the letters in Reed for me and compare it to the one in the listing. All the S2 models have very defined "e's". The ones in the decal are barely distinguishable. Also, the dot for the i in Smith is above where the t crosses. 

Just look at it! (Edbassmaster voice)


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Pat James said:


> Take a closer look at the letters in Reed for me and compare it to the one in the listing. All the S2 models have very defined "e's". The ones in the decal are barely distinguishable. Also, the dot for the i in Smith is above where the t crosses.
> 
> Just look at it! (Edbassmaster voice)


And look at how mine isn't lined up like the red one either. If there is any human involvement in decal application you'll get some variance. As someone who has fucked up decal application multiple times: it happens. It's not a fake a PRS.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Jaime said:


> And look at how mine isn't lined up like the red one either. If there is any human involvement in decal application you'll get some variance. As someone who has fucked up decal application multiple times: it happens. It's not a fake a PRS.


The consistency with the "e's" in Reed leads me to believe otherwise, but thanks for posting the pic of yours (which supports my reasons for believing it to still be a fake). If you can find one where the letters are jumbled up and barely distinguishable in the logo, I'll reconsider.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Pat James said:


> The consistency with the "e's" in Reed leads me to believe otherwise, but thanks for posting the pic of yours (which supports my reasons for believing it to still be a fake). If you can find one where the lettesr are jumbled up and barely distinguishable in the logo, I'll reconsider.


So you'll ignore all the other signs, fonts, parts, carves on the guitar, input from people who own said model or sister models of the guitar in question and call it fake because two e's are close together on what is possibly a messed up decal application? I hope you find happiness somewhere.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Here are some


Jaime said:


> So you'll ignore all the other signs, fonts, parts, carves on the guitar, input from people who own said model or sister models of the guitar in question and call it fake because two e's are close together on what is possibly a messed up decal application? I hope you find happiness somewhere.


Yes most definitely, and thanks I hope you find hippieness too.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

PRS has tweaked the signature several times over the years. I think the most recent refinement was ~2017. I've found several PRS S2 Guitars on Reverb that have logos like the one in that ad and even other variations (different sizes, different spacing etc.)

2014 S2 Mira: PRS Paul Reed Smith S2 Mira | Sienna - 2014 | electric guitar | Reverb Canada

2015 S2 Mira: PRS S2 Mira Semi Hollow 2015 Cherry | Reverb Canada

2014 S2 Starla: PRS S2 Starla 2014 Vintage White | Reverb Canada

2014 S2 Custom 24: Paul Reed Smith S2 Custom 24 Black (S/N:S2004541) (10/09) | Reverb Canada


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

jdto said:


> PRS has tweaked the signature several times over the years. I think the most recent refinement was ~2017. I've found several PRS S2 Guitars on Reverb that have logos like the one in that ad and even other variations (different sizes, different spacing etc.)
> 
> 2014 S2 Mira: PRS Paul Reed Smith S2 Mira | Sienna - 2014 | electric guitar | Reverb Canada
> 
> ...


Thanks this helped considerably. I'd much rather see the proof, as mentioned earlier. Cheers.

I finally found a picture of the exact model and year was listed to Reverb and it also has the same type of decal. So that helps. 









2016 PRS S2 Standard 24 – Satin Black | Reverb Canada


*Available for £820 with payment by bank transfer. Email us at to arrange discount* Beautiful PRS S2 Standard 24 – as incredible value USA built PRS finished in classic black satin. Condition is excellent with just a few minor blemishes as per the pics. The frets are i...




reverb.com


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Decided it wasn't for me, but maybe someone else out there wants it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pat James said:


> Wow, I am surprised how many people are saying yes. It isn't real, so I guess the thread can be closed? Don't want to mislead anyone else into buying it.


That's the problem with voting - no need to be informed.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> That's the problem with voting - no need to be informed.


@jdto was able to provide proof which led me to further proof that it is a real one. So perhaps my opinion just needed proof the be further informed. Commentary and statements void of facts which are proven to be true aren't helpful.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I grabbed a new one earlier this year and it's a great guitar. If I had the cash on hand, I'd be tempted to go for it myself.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

jdto said:


> I grabbed a new one earlier this year and it's a great guitar. If I had the cash on hand, I'd be tempted to go for it myself.


Let's see it...and make sure to zoom in on the headstock logo


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wouldn't the serial look like this if it was a Chinese fake ?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Pat James said:


> Let's see it...and make sure to zoom in on the headstock logo


Mine has the new headstock logo and it came with the new 58/15S pickups, where the older ones I think would have the #7S pickups. I also installed Vineham V59s in mine, not because the stock ones sounded bad, but more because I like to tinker. I think they do sound a bit better to my ears. I also did the pots and wiring, which is why it has those speed knobs on it.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

jdto said:


> Mine has the new headstock logo and it came with the new 58/15S pickups, where the older ones I think would have the #7S pickups. I also installed Vineham V59s in mine, not because the stock ones sounded bad, but more because I like to tinker. I think they do sound a bit better to my ears. I also did the pots and wiring, which is why it has those speed knobs on it.
> 
> View attachment 444616
> 
> View attachment 444617


Nice upgrades. think I have learned more about S2 guitars today than I ever anticipated, lol. How do you like the satin finish?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

That is basically a LPcaster.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ive sold every non satin prs, kept the satin S2. Go figure.

next time just say you cant commit instead of it may be fake, really speeds things up.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Budda said:


> Ive sold every non satin prs, kept the satin S2. Go figure.
> 
> next time just say you cant commit instead of it may be fake, really speeds things up.


I did think it was fake? Was that not the right thing to do? I never said, "If this is real, I am going to buy it".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pat James said:


> I did think it was fake? Was that not the right thing to do? I never said, "If this is real, I am going to buy it".


Apologies then as I accidentally implied in my head then. That said I dont think I’ve seen fake S2’s.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Pat James said:


> Nice upgrades. think I have learned more about S2 guitars today than I ever anticipated, lol. How do you like the satin finish?


The satin is great. They are really nice guitars to play. Comfortable, light, good sound, stay in tune and a nice medium neck.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

looks legit to me...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to all you guys, my brother now has a PRS S2 Standard that he won't feel bad painting over.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> Thanks to all you guys, my brother now has a PRS S2 Standard that he won't feel bad painting over.


Tell him to do another squirrel and I’m in! 😆


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That was a great deal. 
I just have too many guitars... too many guitars... too many guitars... LOL


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Chito .... too many guitars. What does this even mean?!? I've not heard that expression before.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Verne said:


> @Chito .... too many guitars. What does this even mean?!? I've not heard that expression before.


My wife tells me that... so that's where I hear it. hahaha


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chito said:


> My wife tells me that... so that's where I hear it. hahaha


I agree with @Verne. What is too many guitars? And what's a wife?


----------

